# Redfishing tips please



## halthetool (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello all. I have caught many redfish over the years from the old Pensacola bridge, off various piers, and from boats. I have not attempted to catch a big bull from the surf before. I would really appreciate a few tips if any of you could help me plan my approach. 

I will be staying at Ft. Pickens next week. What beach would you recommend I try, and what time of day/night would produce the best shot at some bulls? What setup would you use for your bait as well? Thanks for any help you guys can offer. Hopefully I will follow this up next week with some victorious photos.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

First off you have a couple miles of beach at ft pickens at your disposel. i use sand fleas and shrimp for bait. fish in between the sand bars and where the rip current is going out. use a caroline rig set up.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I would fish shrimp in a run out. Last one I caught was in the evening on a double rig.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I haven't done any surf fishing yet, so im not shy to admit that I have lots of questions. Once you locate a good rip, rig you bait, and cast into your desired spot.... do you just let your bait sit on the bottom for long periods of time before either getting a bite or checking your bait? Or are you supposed to give your bait a few twitches every now and then and make it move/jump? 
I assume that you just leave it in the rod holder and only check it periodically unless you get a bite, but I am not sure.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Using shrimp is good and all. But, after fishing the pass at Ft. Pickens they chose cut mullet over anything i threw out there. (Menhaden and shrimp). I can't fish the surf because i don't have waders but, the pass has produced a 37in red for me last week. I also caught a smaller shark off of shrimp. Menhaden is redfish candy. Just make sure your hook is up to size with your bait. I use 7/0-8/0 circle hooks and rarely ever do I lose one. Also use flourocarbon leaders i don't care what people tell you redfish can see the leaders.

I would recommend using some steel leaders on your poles because an occasional shark does come through and give you a run and usually bites right through your flouro leaders. Goodluck!


----------



## Maddog53 (May 14, 2012)

halthetool I'm new to Redfish as well. Last sept i was fishing the bayside in Pensicola. I was actually hoping for a shark to pick up my bait but 2 reds and a ray got it instead. I was using a live Pinfish hooked through the tail. I used wire leaders and obviously they liked em good enough. I agree with AVIDfisherman, the larger hooks seem to work bout for sharks and reds. Sorry Im not much help but Ima noob as well


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

There are so many bulls running running the beach right now that finding a rip isn't necessary. Plus good luck finding one at the beach this.weekend! Haha but if you.can it definitely won't hurt! All I do is Carolina rig a peice of cut mullet with a 7/0 circle and 2 ounce egg.sinker. just.enough.wait to keep it still. Throw out past first sandbar and let it.sit. very important to throw it between sandbars. Set pole in holder with a LOOSE drag and wait! Early afternoon has shown a better bite for me. Btw if u do find a rip bring a pompano rig and throw it out


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on waiting game; let it sit and soak.
if you have another setup, you can do the 'twitch' or top-water 'pluggin' as you never know what's close by.
catch 'em up.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> There are so many bulls running running the beach right now that finding a rip isn't necessary. Plus good luck finding one at the beach this.weekend! Haha but if you.can it definitely won't hurt! All I do is Carolina rig a peice of cut mullet with a 7/0 circle and 2 ounce egg.sinker. just.enough.wait to keep it still. Throw out past first sandbar and let it.sit. very important to throw it between sandbars. Set pole in holder with a LOOSE drag and wait! Early afternoon has shown a better bite for me. Btw if u do find a rip bring a pompano rig and throw it out


I havent got to enjoy this yet. I dont have any waders so getting my bait where you are talking about doesnt exactly work.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

If you don't have waders go during low tide. You should be able to walk it out far without getting too wet. Try and read the surf to judge the best spot to put it and try to get it out as deep as possible. I use cut mullet as bait, works every time. I don't use Carolina rigs. I setup using about 2-3' of 30lbs fluorocarbon as a leader with a khale or circle hook. Good luck.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

bigassredfish said:


> If you don't have waders go during low tide. You should be able to walk it out far without getting too wet. Try and read the surf to judge the best spot to put it and try to get it out as deep as possible. I use cut mullet as bait, works every time. I don't use Carolina rigs. I setup using about 2-3' of 30lbs fluorocarbon as a leader with a khale or circle hook. Good luck.


Its going to have to be flat and i mean flat. Im only 5'5" im gonna get wet fast.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Its going to have to be flat and i mean flat. Im only 5'5" im gonna get wet fast.


Just jump when you see a ripple coming, you'll be alright


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Austin said:


> Just jump when you see a ripple coming, you'll be alright


Haha a 'ripple' lol. Ive always wondered why black drum dont hit cut bait. I only catch thrm on shrimp.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

One thing about fishing with shrimp. I had fished many times without peeling my shrimp and didn't catch my first red in the surf until I took off the shell.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Put a shrimp on a hook and throw it in the gulf. Wait about 10 or 15 minutes. Set the hook and reel it in.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

GAjohn said:


> One thing about fishing with shrimp. I had fished many times without peeling my shrimp and didn't catch my first red in the surf until I took off the shell.


Im talking about live shrimp. If you peel a live one i wonder how long he'd stay alive?


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Im talking about live shrimp. If you peel a live one i wonder how long he'd stay alive?


Oh yeah a live one would probably die pretty quick from that.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Live shrimp is a waste of money on the beach...you'll spend 50 bucks for a couple dozen pin fish... cut mullet and scaled and you'll get a hook up... caught two 20 plus yesturday


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Edit... probably not as many pins now but when it gets warmer u will... but right now dead shrimp is just as good as live... get fresh dead shrimp from the bait shop and peel em for pomps and if u do use them for reds peeled or not they don't care in my opinion


----------



## halthetool (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. We just made it back from our week in Pensacola. Here's a link to my report / photos.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/my-pickens-report-3-12-3-14-a-146811/


----------

